# Commodore 26 information



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have inherited an Commodore 26 (maybe Commodore 269) and need information, particularly specifications. This boat was built in 1982 -- that's about all I know. Thanks--


----------



## WoodyHay (Mar 31, 2004)

woodyhay at gmail.com


----------



## Sailorman321 (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have Commodore 26 Info*

I am quite familiar with the 1983 version of the Commodore 26 (actually T-26) and its history, constructuon etc. I have restored one. Be happy to answer questions as best I can.


----------



## progresst (Feb 6, 2010)

*Commodore*

Hello,

I just purchased a Commodore 26 and am having a hard time locating any history, specs etc. on the boat. Would you mind sharing what information you have as well as any links for additional information?

Thanks in advance!



Sailorman321 said:


> I am quite familiar with the 1983 version of the Commodore 26 (actually T-26) and its history, constructuon etc. I have restored one. Be happy to answer questions as best I can.


----------



## petekelley (Apr 11, 2010)

*Commodore T-26...A New owner too*

I would like to know what folks have found out abut the T-26. I bought one last year, 1981 model. Perhaps we ocould slhare our best practices.
Pete


----------



## Sailorman321 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Commodore 26*

Very familiar with this boat, it's history and construction details. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Dennis E (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: I have Commodore 26 Info*



Sailorman321 said:


> I am quite familiar with the 1983 version of the Commodore 26 (actually T-26) and its history, constructuon etc. I have restored one. Be happy to answer questions as best I can.


I'm looking at several in Florida now. Anything spooky about them? eg: deck/ hull joint leaks, chainplate issues, blisters. They look great for shallow sailing, but I'm sure they must slip quite a bit when close hauled. Thanks for your willingness to provide info.


----------



## progresst (Feb 6, 2010)

They are truly rock-solid, quality boats. Had mine for 3 years with no trouble. The fiberglass was hand laid in Pine Island by true craftsmen using a Columbia mold. Commodore took the mold and upgraded the features below decks and a full 6' headroom. I have some great woodwork in mine. No leaks to speak of and she sails remarkably well considering the shallow draft. Keep in mind she has a full keel so that helps any slippage. Commodores are by no means a racing boat, but for a weekender you just can't beat the comfort and shallow draft.


----------



## Dennis E (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I've sailed most of my life, live just off the St. Johns River in FL and am looking for an appropriate, shallow draft 22-26 footer. This tells me I need to check out the two Commodores I've noticed on Craigslist. Thanks again!!


----------



## Mac6464 (May 1, 2013)

progresst,
Would like to hear more about your boat, where you sail and upgrades you have made. Do you know whether sailorman321 is still sailing his 26?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't that boat simply a rehash of the Columbia T-26? Someone bought the moulds when Columbia went down and kept the boat in production?


----------



## Mac6464 (May 1, 2013)

SloopJB that's one way to describe the Commodore 26... look like an very experienced sailor...for me... since I'm a newbie, I'm just trying to learn anything I can about this boat. Are you familiar with the original Columbia's? Any idea why they would change the rigging to fractional headsail with a loose footed mainsail? Appreciate anything you can add to the knowledge base...What kind of boat do you sail?
Tks Mac6464


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I owned a Columbia 43 for 9 years so I'm familiar with their construction methods. I am not personally familiar with yours, only from published info. 

I have no idea why they would change the rig - maybe to make it easier to handle?

I currently own a Fortune 30 cutter.


----------



## Mac6464 (May 1, 2013)

Can you singlehand your Fortune 30? Is it more of a racer or cruiser? One of the things I want to add to my 26 is the lines running to the cockpit...any suggestions about the best gear for that?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not a racer - look at the picture on my signature.  It could be singlehanded but two is better. It was designed as a minimum offshore boat for one or two.

As to deck gear, if I was doing that with new gear I'd use Garhauer - very solid and well priced. They also have a very good rep for customer service.

When I'm looking for gear though I tend to hunt up stuff at consignment shops and on Craigslist rather than just ordering it - I love a bargain.


----------



## Sailorman321 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sailorman is still sailing his Commodore and still loving it!


----------



## mccadamsrh (Jul 19, 2018)

*Re: I have Commodore 26 Info*

I am looking for info on the Commodore 26. Have any of you owned/sailed one to report on its performance?


----------



## mccadamsrh (Jul 19, 2018)

Are you all still on line concerning the Commodore 26? I am looking at one...Randall in Tennessee


----------



## SailFast (Aug 3, 2019)

I recently purchased a Commodore 26T (1982). Like others I see on this forum, I'm looking for more information on sails, rigging, fractional rig measurements, etc. Any/all info appreciated. Thx!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/commodore-26

Sail rig info is at the bottom.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Also see https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/columbia-t-26


----------



## SailFast (Aug 3, 2019)

deniseO30: thanks for the reply, I had found all that. my boat is a fractional rig and what I really need is some info on shroud & forestay tension settings.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

You don't want them tight like a guitar string! Many people use a gauge design for rig tension.


----------



## tngunmaker (Sep 22, 2020)

Sailorman321 said:


> *I have Commodore 26 Info*
> 
> I am quite familiar with the 1983 version of the Commodore 26 (actually T-26) and its history, constructuon etc. I have restored one. Be happy to answer questions as best I can.


 ::::: I would appreciate all info on the bilge and so on. Thank you, tngunmaker


----------



## tngunmaker (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes, I have purchased a 1983 Commodore T 26 and I'm having problems figuring out where the drain from the sink and ice box is or where it dumps. Also we have water coming up in the floor around a plastic screw pipe plug under the steps. Any info you can give us would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time


----------

